# Black Templar Rumor



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

So this rumor comes from Blood of Kittens.
Source: http://bloodofkittens.com/blog/2012/11/21/rumor-has-it-black-templars-the-thanksgiving-trea/

Black Templar players please don't kill me but according to this you might be getting a white dwarf codex during Jan. As a sister of battle player I feel your pain.


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

well at least it's something, our templars have been lagging behind for awhile now so any news is good news. well lets wait and see shall we


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Probably bollocks... not seen anyone else mention this, and BoK has a very poor track record for unique rumours. I'm surprised anyone still listens to him.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Why would black templars players be upset if its true?a 6th edition army list for free or the price of white dwarf? But on a side note isnt jan supposed to be dark angels ?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Probably bollocks... not seen anyone else mention this, and BoK has a very poor track record for unique rumours. I'm surprised anyone still listens to him.


Sadly that's not that true. He's become fairly reliable, though he still acts like a twat when his information is different than someone else's.

Infact according to Dakka here are his stats:


> *Tastytaste at Blood of Kittens* - Total rumors: (73 TRUE) / (7 FALSE) / (*10 PARTIALLY TRUE/VAGUE*)


Spoiler tags for his exact breakdown on what he's been right or wrong on.



Black Templars - Nov 2012
- Dark Angels are heading our way Jan or Feb. *PENDING* PILE ON?
- Black Templars are still on track for the White Dwarf treatment by summer 2013 at the latest. *PENDING* 
- two issue White Dwarf codex to bring them in-line with 6th edition. *PENDING* 
- Vows are gone, but are now folded into specific Black Templar Warlord Traits and have changed dramatically. *PENDING* 
- Unique characters including the Emperor’s Champion will get specific ones. *PENDING* 
- The Emperors Champion is not required taking. *PENDING* 
- “No Pity, No Remorse, No Fear” & “Righteous Zeal” are Crusader & Zealot with various conditions. Expect various additional rules to kick in when Black Templars start dying. *PENDING* 
- “Abhor the Witch” is staying *PENDING* 
- Neophytes have their own unit lead by an Initiate (flip of Fluff and rules here a bit, but makes sense) *PENDING* 

Rumored to be gone. 
- “They Shall know no Fear” Zealot to fill the gap my guess.
- “Tank Hunters”

DA Rumors
Hatred: Chaos Space Marines. *PENDING*
In fact, expect a “hatred type” trend to continue especially considering the addition of Allies. *PENDING*
The new major unit for Dark Angels is something Games Workshop is currently in court over over with a certain other company that already made them. If that doesn’t ring a bell, let me say it is a unit that perhaps only the Masters of the 2nd Companies would know about. *PENDING*

Chaos Rumors - August 13 2012
- Ahriman: Mastery Level 4,*TRUE* 
- Same Stats as before, *TRUE* 
- Access to Biomancy, Pryomancy, Telepathy, and Tzeentch. *TRUE*
He is the master of witch ire spells, he can cast three spells that are witchfire in the same phase. *TRUE*
- He can also give up to three units infiltrate ability. *TRUE*
- Huron: Same Stats as before, Mastery Level 1, Spells are randomly determined at the start of each turn. *TRUE* 
- Typhus: Same Stats as before, Mastery Level 2 can only take Nurgle powers, Destroyer Hive has been changed to be a Nurgle Holocaust Str4 AP2 ignores cover. Has Fear *TRUE* 
- Kharn: Same Stats as before, Him and his Unit get 2+ to deny witch and is completely immune to force weapons. Still attacks random people, but now a sneaky way around it. Always hits on 2+ in Assualt. Best part is he has Hatred that he can give to the rest of his unit. *TRUE* 
- Fabius Bile: Same Stats as before. Enhanced Warriors can only ever kill one model gives them Str and Fearless.*TRUE* 
- Lucius: Same Stats as before. His attacks are the same number as your opponent WS (Avatar vs Lucius fun times). Re-rolls all Wounds, Armor saves made by Lucius inflict str 4 ap2 hits back. *TRUE* 
- Dragon: 170pts AV 12/12/10 Can Vector Strike as a MC, Has Str 8 Heavy 4 guns *TRUE*
- Shooty Demon Engine: 120pts AV 12/12/10 Two Str 8 Heavy 4 guns *TRUE*
- Assault Demon Engine: 135pts AV 12/12/10, Immune to Cover, 12? Move, Two Str 8 AP1 Melta Weapons, plus PowerFists *TRUE*
- Hellbrute New CSM Dreadnaught: 105pts Crazed, BIG CHANGE no more DCW now just power fist will not strike at I1 *TRUE*
- Chaos Land Raider: 220pts Only Godhammer variant, only holds 10 guys, still can get dozerblades *TRUE*
- Upgrades: Mini Deff Roller Str 5 Ap – hits and double for failed death and glory, Chaos Lash whips but reduce attacks to 1 *TRUE* 
- Demon Weapons: All Demon Weapons on a roll of 1 will attack user, but no longer will you lose the rest of your attacks. *TRUE*
- Unique Chaos Power Axe: +2 str Ap2, Blinds Opponents, Gives Rage, Demon Weapon. *TRUE* 
- Unique Chaos Power Maul: AP4, Fleshbane, Demon Weapon, Any unsaved wounds causes instant death after toughness test is failed, in addition at the end of the assault phase any model with in 3? must make another toughness test or take an AP1 wound. *TRUE* 
- Unique Chaos Power Sword: Ap3 Marked for Death, select any character get str x2 AP1 instant death when engaged with that character *TRUE* 
- Unique Chaos Flamer: Str 5 Ap3 Torrent, Soulblaze *TRUE* 
- Unique Icon: Once you kill a model the Icon unlocks and any model enemy model within 12? must take Difficult and Dangerous Terrain tests and all friendly deep strikers don’t scatter. *TRUE* 
- Unique Spell Book: Gain Random powers every turn can possible hurt you as well *TRUE* 
- Attack Familiar: Two additional familiar attacks *TRUE*
- Magic Familiar: Grants Random Spells *PARTIALLY TRUE*
- Chaos Iron Halo: 4+ invul can stack with MoT so that means 3+ invul *TRUE*
- Flails: AP 2 Str 8 reduce WS of targets *TRUE*
- Chosen: 19pts each,*FALSE* Infiltrate gone *TRUE*
- Terminators: 31pts each, Upgrades got very cheap FULLY kitted 10 man unit is about 400 pts with more versatility than another other Terminator unit in the game. Still has Combi-Spam. *TRUE*
- Zerkers: 19pts each, Chainaxe Str 4 Ap 4 *TRUE*
- 1k Sons: 23pts each, Champion Mastery Level 1 *TRUE*
- Plague Marines: 24pts each, Same as before now have Poison Assault Weapon *TRUE*
- Noise Marines: 16pts each, Must still buy Sonic Weapons. Sonic Blaster 24? inch Str 4 Ap5 Salvo, Ignores Cover, Blastmaster 25 pts assault 2 or heavy 1 blast same as before now with ignores cover, Doom Siren Same as before. *TRUE*
- Assault Oblits: Elite Slot Weapons act like Ymgarl Genestealers powers *TRUE*
- Possessed: Random Chart is now D3 acts like Ymgarl Genestealers powers, but determine at the beginning of the turn. *PARTIALLY TRUE*
- Havocs: 13pts each, 5-15pt drop for all special weapons from past edition, can buy Flak missiles *TRUE*
- Tzeentch: 4 powers only. Prime Power Random Str blast that keeps on exploding random hits for every dead model, 1-2 Roll on Big Chart re-roll spawn result, 3-4 Bolt of Tzeentch but how is a Beam, 5-6 Breath of Chaos *TRUE*
- Abaddon is still one bad ass. His stats and cost remain the same. He will always be your Warlord. Drach’nyen: Demon Weapon, Specialist Weapon, +1 str ap2. Talon of Horus: x2 str, re-roll wounds, BA get hatred to Abaddon, Any friendly unit within 12? of Abaddon gets Preferred Enemy. The biggest thing about 
- Abaddon though is he makes CHOSEN TROOPS!*TRUE*

CSM Rumors
- Some vehicles can be marked *FALSE*
- Princes do not make cults troops, but sorcerors do *PARTIALLY TRUE*
- Terminators can pick sword or axe (power) *PARTIALLY TRUE*
- havoc weapons almost as cheap as LF *FALSE*
- Daemon USR A good number of units in the CSM codex have this USR. Raptors, Oblits, CC Oblit, Defilers, Demon Engines, Dragons, Possessed, Demon Prince *TRUE*
- It Will Not Die USR - Wonder who was getting this new USR well you guessed it CSM is. Dragons, Defilers, Demon Engines *TRUE*
- Demon Possessed– Demon possessed just got a whole bunch cuter really. Instead of not being able to embark in demon possessed vehicles they now will only eat one of your guys and repair itself. Otherwise works the same way as before lose BS and ignore shaken and stunned, In addition some things get wargear automatically. Dragons, Defliers, Demon Engines *TRUE*
- All CSM characters must always accept challenges *TRUE*
- Marks and Icons are both purchasable by most units. That means you have five new Icons and the same four marks, in which units can have a combination of two. This is a list of the USRs and stat bonus possible. Fearless , FnP, +1 T, +1 Invul Save, Rage, Soul Blaze, Furious Charge, Fear, +1 I *PARTIALLY TRUE*
- Almost all CSM units get Hatred Space Marines. *PARTIALLY TRUE*
- Yeah this will be the chart to end all charts and competitive players will cry everywhere because it is random. All 60+random abilities! Yes you heard it right over 60! How it works I don’t know, but characters can get multiple rolls on the chart through various methods. *PARTIALLY TRUE*
- Dragon - This is a CSM answer to other flyers it is designed almost exclusively to hunt and destroy other flyers. Clocking in about the same points cost of Carnifex these little hell on wings Vector Strike and bring pain to a lot of things. Did I mention it gets to re-roll wounds and armor pens. *TRUE*
- Daemon Engine - These guys sit on the large bases like Trygons. They have an assortment of special weapons that have never been seen before. They are designed for Building and Heavy armor destruction with Melta CC weapons and bonuses against buildings. They as well get to re-roll wounds and armor pens. *TRUE*
- Defilers as well get to re-roll wounds and armor pen. *TRUE*
- Cults - You can also get a generic Lord and buy the correct mark and unlock them as troops as well. *TRUE*
- Zerkers: Rage, Cheaper *TRUE*
- 1k Sons: Soul Fire, Same cost (just like before but with Soulfire) *TRUE*
- Emperor Children: Weapons Ignore cover and now have Salvo USR, Cheaper *TRUE*
- Plague Marines: Poison Weapons, More Expensive *TRUE*
- Typhus is now a mastery level 2 sorcerer of Nurgle.*TRUE*
- In addition as reported earlier he can make any cultist a zombie. *TRUE*
- Zombies are going to be disgusting in 6th edition. FnP, Fearless, Fear, and all for no additional cost. As for Cultists they are cheap not conscript cheap, but close. You can get over 30 of them in a squad *TRUE*
- Princes got more expensive wargear bringing them in line with the Demon Codex. *TRUE*
- Sorcerers are pretty much the same with the ability to buy up to Master level 3, but they only ever have 2 wounds. *TRUE*
- Chaos Lords are where it seems to be at, Phil Kelly wants you to design a Lord tailored to your army, their list of wargear options is easily the largest of any model in the book. Also remember they allow you to make Cult Units troops. *TRUE*

FOC Shenanigans
I take 12 Hive Guard if I have to. Oh hell, let me throw in some Lictors with that as well. Oh, wait I need Ymgarls too! Now I can have it all! Well that is easy, once I fill all the “Detachment Requirements” I can now take another Detachment and a whole other set of FoC slots as needed. Detachments are not beholden to Allies it is just one of the ways you can use them. I made certain promises not to go into any more detail. I am either right or wrong, we only have one more week to find out! *PARTIALLY TRUE*

Chaos Rumors - June 2012
Sept-Oct Chaos Space Marines *TRUE*
The Chaos Space Marine codex is the only 40k codex for this year. *PENDING*
Troops choices will be Chaos Space Marines and Cultists *TRUE*
All Cult Marines are Elites *TRUE*
No new Special Characters *TRUE*
Special Characters will unlock Cult Marines as troops (Kharn for Berserkers and so on) *PARTIALLY TRUE*
Typhus makes Cultists into Zombies *TRUE*
Chaos Dreadnaught is removed and replaced with a new unit (like how pariahs were replaced with Lychguard) *TRUE* 
CSM now get a Flyer a Mechanical Chaos Dragon (model is done will be part of initial release) *TRUE*
Lesser and Greater Demons are gone *TRUE*
Spawn replaced by “Fell Beast” *FALSE*
Rules for Traitor Guard are in! *PARTIALLY TRUE*
Oblit options will be even more expansive with close combat load out available. *TRUE*

6th Ed - May 2012
Cross between 8th and 2nd, *TRUE* 
Imperium Fracturing, Protect the Tau, *FALSE*
6+ Psychic Save, *TRUE* 
Random Charges, *TRUE* 
Premeasuring, *TRUE* 
Purchase Buildings, *TRUE* 
Choose Powers during Depl,*TRUE* 
Double the Missions, *TRUE* 
Allies are Back (with specific ally types) *TRUE* 

6th Edition Leaked Book - Jan 2012
6th Ed Leaked Book is real *FALSE*
Apparently there was a reversal on this one and now they say it is fake. ANYONE HAVE A LINK? *TRUE* 

2012 Releases - Jan 2012
April-May: Dark Angels/Fallen *FALSE*
June-Aug: 6th Ed *TRUE* 
Oct-Nov: Chaos Space Marines *DUPLICATE*


The point is that Tasty has likely got himself someone on the inside now and he decided to be a twat with things like rumor matrixes and attacking other rumormongers that makes him unattractive as a source. But sadly, he's likely right.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Probably bollocks... not seen anyone else mention this, and BoK has a very poor track record for unique rumours. I'm surprised anyone still listens to him.


I said this to myself when he told me sisters of battle would get white dwarf.


----------



## abitterbuffalo (May 7, 2009)

Heheh, I was just asking about the Templar last night in another thread. I've got to say that I'm fine with a WD update for these guys. At least it shows that GW has plans for the old armies, maybe just not enough for a full codex. 

Honestly, there's not much that needs doing to bring BT up to 6th. Maybe some points adjustments, a flier, and a special MC/Walker unit (like Dreadknight or Furioso). Sad to hear that vows have changed, though I do like the army specific warlord traits. I just hope that the Emperor's Champion can still saw tanks in half (which was my favorite thing to use him for).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

@Zion: I said his Unique rumours. IE. those exclusive to himself. All those he has gotten right he's copied off the likes of Hastings and Stickmonkey who've posted them before he has.

Also, alot of stuff he puts up anyone with half a brain could have made an educated guess at and gotten correct. All his rules stuff was already present in WFB... so with teh knowledge that GW was trying to bring teh two systems closer, anyone could have taken a wild stab at what may happen and got a 75% hit rate with them.




Necrosis said:


> I said this to myself when he told me sisters of battle would get white dwarf.


Which i'll point out Stickmonkey actually said about 2 months before he did.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been reading around and the release schedule for the next 2 years is (rumoured) to be:


40k starter
Chaos Space Marines
Warriors of Chaos
Dark Angels
Chaos Daemons/Daemons of Chaos
Tau
High Elves
Eldar
LizardMen

This list covers only 40k and Fanta through to early-mid 2014.

Now, this also includes a WD for BT... However lots of people are also rumouring that BT will be merged with SM dex when that's due for an update and BT will be replaced with Imperial Fists cause it's a first founding. But, I'd rather BT got it's own dex and it is different to the vanilla marines. Also, rumours persist that BT were originally going to steal SoB's miracles/faith system and use it themselves, but was pulled near the end in favour of Vows. BT are interesting though, a horde SM army with Carapace Armour units, Emperors Champion (who needs to be on par with Crowe in skill....) hordes, scouts, Preferred Enemy.

Sisters of Battle are unlikely to be any time soon though.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> @Zion: I said his Unique rumours. IE. those exclusive to himself. All those he has gotten right he's copied off the likes of Hastings and Stickmonkey who've posted them before he has.
> 
> Also, alot of stuff he puts up anyone with half a brain could have made an educated guess at and gotten correct. All his rules stuff was already present in WFB... so with teh knowledge that GW was trying to bring teh two systems closer, anyone could have taken a wild stab at what may happen and got a 75% hit rate with them.


He's actually had a number of specifics that he's been correct on that he didn't share with anyone else at the time (the 6th Edition release for example where he had details at least a month out to the release date).

I look at it this way: we have exactly how many rumormongers these days? Since Harry and Hastings aren't posting anything new since the Dakka Rumormonger Tracker was posted to them this leaves us fairly empty handed. Now if Tasty is full of shit then we'll know in time (just like Ghost21 was eventually exposed). Until then I'll treat his rumors with the same credibility I give everyone else's: interesting but we'll see how the real product looks.



Troublehalf said:


> I've been reading around and the release schedule for the next 2 years is (rumoured) to be:
> 
> 
> 40k starter
> ...


The BT being merged with SM comes from an interview with Cruddace where he admitted that the studio wasn't sure if they should leave the BTs as a seperate codex or fold it into the Vanilla one. 

Imperials Fists honestly couldn't replace BTs as they are second to only the Ultra Marines in how hard they follow the Codex Astartes, the BTs are the members of the Imperial Fists who basically wouldn't take no guff from those boys in blue and decided to keep Crusading like it was going out of style.

I haven't seen anyone claim that BTs where going to get AoF instead of Vows. Sauce?

Sisters are likely at the beginning of the 18+ month development cycle at the moment, which means we won't see them until FY2014 at the soonest. This is just a gut feeling in general, but considering that things must have leveled off now that 6th Edition is out and the first batch of Hobbit stuff is on it's way out the door I can only guess that there is enough breathing room there to allow Sisters in finally.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

The fact that both BT & DA have been removed from the GW site as independant armies indicates that they will be covered by the new Marine codex when it is release, this has not been the case for previous armies that got a WD codex which have stayed up.

The inclusion of these armies in the Marine codex provides the opportunity for other marine aries to have an Emperor's Champion or field an army of terminators both of which are fitting to almost every chapter.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Capussa said:


> The fact that both BT & DA have been removed from the GW site as independant armies indicates that they will be covered by the new Marine codex when it is release, this has not been the case for previous armies that got a WD codex which have stayed up.
> 
> The inclusion of these armies in the Marine codex provides the opportunity for other marine aries to have an Emperor's Champion or field an army of terminators both of which are fitting to almost every chapter.


The Dev team is not dictated by the way the site is run. Right now the big parts of DA and BT are upgrade kits. They don't have unique model ranges outside of a handful of character models an thus aren't given their own slots on the site for now.

And as for the comment about ECs....those are pretty much BT only. They're Templars who have a vision of the Emperor and are so inspired that they BECOME characters.

DA are more than just the "all Terminators" army list. They're basically 3 wings: Deathwing, Ravenwing, (and nicknamed by DA players) Greenwing. These are three distinct and seperate parts of the chapter that function almost like seperate codexes in their own right that work in tandem inside of one book. Unfortunately the Tactical section wasn't treated well when they released 4th Edition leading to no one using it.

And this last part is a general statement because I keep seeing this happening:

Finally can we STOP saying people's armies need to be rolled up into something else or generally squatted? This is a common thing I see and honestly has not real place in a forum like Heresy. We should be encouraging people to build the armies they like and supporting them in that, not undermining them because you personally don't agree with their army or their codex.

I've been on the receiving end of this a few times now and unless you have as well you can't understand how frustrating and disheartening it is to be told that your army isn't any good, doesn't deserve a codex and so on. That's not the kind of support we should be giving each other as players, in fact that's the OPPOSITE of what we should be doing. Quit kicking people in the taint and let them enjoy their armies. No one comes to Heresy to get their taint kicked in. Be good to each other so we don't turn this into another Warseer or DakkaDakka.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Zion said:


> He's actually had a number of specifics that he's been correct on that he didn't share with anyone else at the time (the 6th Edition release for example where he had details at least a month out to the release date).
> 
> I look at it this way: we have exactly how many rumormongers these days? Since Harry and Hastings aren't posting anything new since the Dakka Rumormonger Tracker was posted to them this leaves us fairly empty handed. Now if Tasty is full of shit then we'll know in time (just like Ghost21 was eventually exposed). Until then I'll treat his rumors with the same credibility I give everyone else's: interesting but we'll see how the real product looks.


Thing is though, to me he's already lost his credability.... He got tyranids wrong, Dark Eldar wrong, Grey Knights wrong... Claimed to have an insider source at GW who told him everything and yet, even he completely missed the LotR release, just like every other rumormonger. Hell, he claimed the leaked 6th ed rule book was 100% real... that was proove wrong.

As said, if its not already been mentioned by another rumourmonger, he's gotten it 100% wrong, which is why I give him no credit at all for anything.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Thing is though, to me he's already lost his credability.... He got tyranids wrong, Dark Eldar wrong, Grey Knights wrong... Claimed to have an insider source at GW who told him everything and yet, even he completely missed the LotR release, just like every other rumormonger. Hell, he claimed the leaked 6th ed rule book was 100% real... that was proove wrong.
> 
> As said, if its not already been mentioned by another rumourmonger, he's gotten it 100% wrong, which is why I give him no credit at all for anything.


Fair enough, that's your opinion and I'm cool with that. I just don't think we need to attack every rumor if we don't approve of the source. That kind of thing has killed the rumormill on Warseer, and is probably why we don't have any sources of our own to be honest.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Aww and BT became quite powerful thanks to dual Cyclone TH terms and Aegis and Allies.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Zion said:


> Fair enough, that's your opinion and I'm cool with that. I just don't think we need to attack every rumor if we don't approve of the source. That kind of thing has killed the rumormill on Warseer, and is probably why we don't have any sources of our own to be honest.


Yeah.. but the source they were attacking then was Ghost21.... who admitted he'd made everything up...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Yeah.. but the source they were attacking then was Ghost21.... who admitted he'd made everything up...


They're actually jumping at anyone who comes along with rumors who isn't Harry or Hastings. It's frikkin' ridiculous honestly. The rumor mill runs dry when you don't let it flow.


----------



## Kettu (Nov 20, 2007)

Zion said:


> Since Harry and Hastings aren't posting anything new since the Dakka Rumormonger Tracker was posted to them this leaves us fairly empty handed.


What is this? I've never heard of this rumour tracker before.



> Imperials Fists honestly couldn't replace BTs


Why do BTs need a replacement?
In all honestly, we kinda need less marine codices at the moment. Having one less marine codex won't suddenly rain fire and brimstone down and it would free up the development cycle by a codex as well.



> I haven't seen anyone claim that BTs where going to get AoF instead of Vows. Sauce?


From what I understand this stems from something _(allegedly)_ said way back in the 2006 GDUK. I unfortunately lack the quote and I can't remember it either. 
The general gist was that when they were working on the BT they were looking at C: WH for ideas and that Sister may not have been unique in having faith. 



> Sisters are likely at the beginning of the 18+ month development cycle at the moment, which means we won't see them until FY2014 at the soonest. This is just a gut feeling in general, but considering that things must have leveled off now that 6th Edition is out and the first batch of Hobbit stuff is on it's way out the door I can only guess that there is enough breathing room there to allow Sisters in finally.


Reading between the lines with what little has been said at GDs, interviews and the ilk, it seems Sisters are not even at the start of the development cycle.
Personally I think a safer bet is approx 7th ed, 2016 or so.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kettu said:


> What is this? I've never heard of this rumour tracker before.




Here you go.




Kettu said:


> Why do BTs need a replacement?
> In all honestly, we kinda need less marine codices at the moment. Having one less marine codex won't suddenly rain fire and brimstone down and it would free up the development cycle by a codex as well.


And further shove those who are playing BTs out the door or force them to play one of the other Marine codexes killing diversity and generally making Marines more samey again.

While I've LOVE to have the devs have more time to work on codexes I want to see, I don't want people to get fucked over to do it.




Kettu said:


> From what I understand this stems from something _(allegedly)_ said way back in the 2006 GDUK. I unfortunately lack the quote and I can't remember it either.
> The general gist was that when they were working on the BT they were looking at C: WH for ideas and that Sister may not have been unique in having faith.


I still personally don't see them getting AoF. It doesn't fit the fiction right.



Kettu said:


> Reading between the lines with what little has been said at GDs, interviews and the ilk, it seems Sisters are not even at the start of the development cycle.
> Personally I think a safer bet is approx 7th ed, 2016 or so.


Cute. The devs don't talk about everything they do, and it's well established that each of them is continually rotating between three or more projects at a time. While this slows down how quickly we get codexes (since they aren't focusing on one codex over another) it means we get a generally better ruleset and that any codex that's at least halfway through it's 5 year lifecycle (and this means full codex, not WD) is being worked on. 

Hence why I say Sisters are somewhere near the start. Dark Eldar ironed out most if not all of the modelling issues, the WD Codex gave us a core that they'll build off of to give us a more complete codex (though I'm sure somethings will get tweaked) and generally we're in a place that feels about "right" for them to be getting looked at (hints that Silvertabby has gotten from some old coworkers don't hurt either).

LASTLY using statements made over a year ago doesn't create a reliable picture of where the Sisters are in development. That's where they where last year, but how can you say in the last 12+ months things have started moving? I can't, and I watch the Sisters rumors like a starving hawk looking for it's next meal.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 19, 2012)

Capussa said:


> The fact that both BT & DA have been removed from the GW site as independant armies indicates that they will be covered by the new Marine codex when it is release, this has not been the case for previous armies that got a WD codex which have stayed up.
> 
> The inclusion of these armies in the Marine codex provides the opportunity for other marine aries to have an Emperor's Champion or field an army of terminators both of which are fitting to almost every chapter.


Actually, their removal could be signs of emmanent redesign and ceased production of the current ranges. It has happened in the past, with other armies. Most notably, almost the entire Grey Knight range dissappeared from the website before their new codex and models. 

In the case of DA, I certainly can't see a consolidation into normal Marines. If it were the case, they would not feature in the Dark Vengeance set as Dark Angels. And to combine 3 codexes into one steals from the diversity of the game. Black Templars and Dark Angels have a different feel to any Space Marine build, which is why many have trouble fighting with or against them. (Damn blessed Land Raiders.)



Zion said:


> Finally can we STOP saying people's armies need to be rolled up into something else or generally squatted? This is a common thing I see and honestly has not real place in a forum like Heresy. We should be encouraging people to build the armies they like and supporting them in that, not undermining them because you personally don't agree with their army or their codex.
> 
> I've been on the receiving end of this a few times now and unless you have as well you can't understand how frustrating and disheartening it is to be told that your army isn't any good, doesn't deserve a codex and so on. That's not the kind of support we should be giving each other as players, in fact that's the OPPOSITE of what we should be doing. Quit kicking people in the taint and let them enjoy their armies. No one comes to Heresy to get their taint kicked in. Be good to each other so we don't turn this into another Warseer or DakkaDakka.


I agree with you here. People put a lot of effort into their so-called "weak" or "unworthy" army. To hear the army will or "should" get discontinued or absorbed into another army is very disheartening. When I first got into 40K, the Dark Eldar had yet to get their update. I was drawn to their background but many said they were a poorly conceived army. That GW didn't take the proper time to create them. Fortunately, one person said they were in line for an update until then I could play one of his armies to learn the game. About a year later, I was well rewarded with some of the best kits yet released and more followed. 

My point being that even the "least popular" army can have new life breathed into it. Further that popularity varies regionally. Where I play, the popular armies are under represented or not played at all. But we have 7 Tau players, 2 Sisters players, 2 Templar players and 5 Dark Eldar players. Nearly all play other armies too but eagerly field these "less popular" choices. It is fun when we get an outside "expect" player who has never played against Sisters. Their pre-conceived strategies falter and they make poor, on-the-fly tactical decisions. 

First rule of war; know your enemy as yourself.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Pandora said:


> In the case of DA, I certainly can't see a consolidation into normal Marines. If it were the case, they would not feature in the Dark Vengeance set as Dark Angels. And to combine 3 codexes into one steals from the diversity of the game. Black Templars and Dark Angels have a different feel to any Space Marine build, which is why many have trouble fighting with or against them. (Damn blessed Land Raiders.)


i'll grant you BT should not be grouped into the "vanilla" codex ever - far too drastic of play styles.

on the DA front I on the other side of the fence from you (at least with their current codex) I for one have never seen a "green wing" for the DAs, i know of people who have a LOAD of DAs and just use C:SM for them. the only things that set the DA codex different from the vanilla codex was their 1st and 2nd company rules (all termie army & all bike army) well, the later was incorporated into the vanilla codex in 5th so that left the DA with only the all termie list as "unique" to it. and until i read the 6th BRB and saw the "allies" table and noticed the DA slot i thought that the DA were going to be wholly absorbed into the C:SM book.

while i know know that the DA will not be absorbed into C:SM they need to provide a large and significant overhaul to their codex (not necessarily changed) to make it a lot more unique and divergent from the rest of the astartes. if their next codex is too similar to its current format and looks (army list and playstyle) then i will still argue that its simply not different enough to justify their own codex and not be absorbed into C:SM.

edit: however i do love a lot their special characters, and wouldnt mind seeing them added into C:SM, if they get absorbed almost to a man - get rid of some of those UM characters that ive never seen fielded EVER!

i think i had started a thread about this particular topic a while back.


----------

